# led lights



## Motamomma (Jun 24, 2012)

has any one fitted led lights in there van if where is the best place to get them from fancy tarting the van up in side


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Bought mine from the peterbourgh show last year fitted them when i got home it was like i was sitting in one of those photo booths swmbo was not happy .still got them in there boxes later found out that i should have bought the warm ones not the harsh ones doe!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bought some at one of the shows as well, but you need to know which ones to buy. Loads of people also selling on line - try a google


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We bought both warm and white LED spots for the van

Neither on their own work particularly well but we've found that a mixture of the two give a nice light.

We have a total of 4 lights in the ceiling in the lounge and have set them up warm and white diagonally and that seems to give a good all around light, plus 2 white LED spots for reading

We bought all ours from a Hong Kong supplier via e-bay. The ceiling lights were fine, although the pins were a bit long. But the spots were a different matter. They were fine if they weren't in an enclosed housing, but in the housing they fell apart. The 2 components had been stuck together with a hot melt wax and when they got hot the 2 parts separated 

We ended up removing all the wax and re-assembling them using super glue, and so far so good


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have used:
http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/home.php?cat=105

They have given good service.
I would not use the white only the warm white.
Their 12V strips are useful.
Their lights do have a regulator in them - essential for a 12-13V system as in a motorhome.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

safariboy said:


> Their lights do have a regulator in them - essential for a 12-13V system as in a motorhome.


LED's are fairly resistant, no need for a regulator. Our strips were just as bright after a 322 days constant use as when we started.

If you want strips - check ebay. Look for 5050 Warm White.

As a rule of thumb you pay twice as much for the same item in the UK. A bit of a gamble perhaps, but always paid off for us.

EG: 1m 5050 Warm White Strip.

£4.93 delivered from Hong Kong
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150838671023

£9.90 delivered from the UK
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200776378566

You can create some great effects


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Changed all of ours.
All the little round ones are warm white. Fitted two extra strips in 'cold white above the dinette and bench seat - they make excellent reading lights.
A great advantage is that they draw a fraction of the power of tha halgen ones so you can have more lights!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I have just bought an 2011 Autocruise Starburst with all the lighting being LED's.

Fantastic lighting compared with my last van, I would have no hesitation in changing if I had to.

Drew


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

My understanding is that some of the low cost LED units from the far east have a short life because they do not have any protection against the voltage fluctuations that you get in a van. The regulator is built in to the unit.
I have used the strips from Aten (cut to length in units of three) are much brighter than the fluorescent that it replaces and use much less current.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

For strips go to Ebay as already mentioned.

For replacements to halogen bulbs here is the link to Aten

Aten lighting

Trevor


----------

